# One CSS, Multiple pages and backgrounds



## vampyr07au (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay I'm looking for help with my web design.... 

what I want to do is have one css file but use different backgrounds for different pages. 

is there an easy way to do this?


----------



## Mattayo45 (Feb 26, 2008)

You could leave the background out of the css file and designate it in the code for each page.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ vampyr07au: you can do this by in your CSS file state different body classes and state the body class you want per webpage or do it like Mattayo45 suggests.


----------

